# اريد الذهاب الى بحيرة النار الابدية جهنم



## مورا مارون (24 سبتمبر 2008)

[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]*إذاً فقد اخترت الذهاب إلى جهنم*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]*أنت تعتقد أن الجو سيكون دافئاً والحفلة ستكون جميلة*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]*دعني أخبرك بصراحة ماذا يجب عليك أن تفعل حتى تأتي إلى هنا*[/FONT]​ 


[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]*لا شيء*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]*ليس عليك عمل إي شيء حتى تذهب إلى جهنم بحيرة النار الأبدية المتقدة بالنار والكبريت*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]*إن المطلب الوحيد لكي تضمن دخولك جهنم هو *[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]*أن لا تؤمن أن الرب يسوع المسيح *[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]*مات من أجل خطاياك، *[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]*وأنه دفن، *[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]*وأنه قام من بين الأموات *[/FONT]​ 
*[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]وأن لا تثق بأنه عمل هذا من أجلك شخصياً[/FONT]*​ 
*إن هذا المقال*​ 
*يقدم صورة تخيلية وتصويرية باهتة ولكنها تصرخ في أذن وقلب وفكر كل إنسان ليستعد للقاء الإله الحي القدوس*
*وعندما تبحر فيه ستكتشف أن الحرارة ترتفع رويداً رويداً *
*وجود النار حواليك وأصوات الصراخ المتزايدة ترتفع والرعب يدب في قلبك لأنك من الهالكين*​ 
*طبعاً إن النار هنا هي مجرد صور ولكنها ستكون في بحيرة النار *
*حقيقية تزداد يوماً بعد يوم وإلى الأبد*​ 



 
*شيء آخر*
*عليك أن تعلمه قبل دخولك لبحيرة النار الأبدية جهنم*
*تذكر أنها رحلة بلا عودة*
*تذكر أنك لن تستطيع الخروج من هناك أبداً*
*عليك أن تفقد أي أمل بالخروج من هناك*
*فلا توقف للعذاب *
*لا تلاشي*
*ولا اضمحلال*
*بل يصعد نار عذابك إلى أبد الآبدين*
*ستنفصل عن الإله الحق إلى الأبد*​ 

*هذا هو الموت الثاني*​ 


*قد تظن أن هذه الصفحة هي مجرد مزحة *
*كلا يا صديقي*
*إن هذه الصفحة هي نداء وصرخة لكل إنسان بعيد عن الله*
*إننا هنا نتكلم عن الحياة والموت*​ 







​ 
*وقد تكون *
*ممن يظنون أنفسهم انهم أتقياء وصالحين ومتدينين *
*ولست ممن يحتاجون بر الله صلاحه ولا إلى فداء المسيح*
*فأنت لا تقتل ولا تسرق وووووو إلخ*
*ولكن الله يقول: *
*لك.....*
*ليس من يعمل الصلاح*​ 
*فقط يدخل ملكوت السموات*​ 
*إن كنت*
*مصمماً على الهلاك في بحيرة النار*
*جهنم*
*

*
*فتعال إلى الموت تعال إلى العذاب*
*تعال إلى بحيرة النار الأبدية*​ 
*تعال فالنار تنتظرك*​ 
*تخيل نفسك الآن في بحيرة النار*​


*



*​ 


*تخيل أن هذه النار هي نار حقيقية *
*تخيل أن لهيب النيران يزداد يوما بعد يوم*
*تخيل أن هذا الصراخ صراخك إلى أبد الآبدين*
*لا شك أنك سوف تسأل *
*لماذا ؟ *​

*



*​ 

*نعم سوف تسأل *​ 
*لماذا أنا هنا؟ *​ 
*لماذا أنا في هذا العذاب الرهيب*​ 

*لماذا أنا في هذا الظلام*​ 
*لماذا البكاء*
*لماذا صرير الأسنان*
*لماذا الصراخ والوجع*
*لماذا لا أتلاشى*
*لماذا لا يرحمني الله*
*لماذا، لماذا، لماذا، لماذا، لماذا، لماذا، لماذا، لماذا، لماذا، لماذا، لماذا، لماذا، لماذا، *
*لماذا، لماذا، لماذا، لماذا، لماذا، لماذا، لماذا*
*لماذا، لماذا، لماذا، لماذا*
*لماذا، لماذا*​ 
*لماذا*​ 



*كيف بدأت القصة ؟*​ 


*لقد أخطاء والدانا الأولين*
*آدم وحواء*
*وانتقلت خطيتهما إلى كل أولادهم*
*نعم لقد تسربت جرثومة خطيتهما إلى كل الجنس البشري*
*لقد اختارا أن يتمردا على الرب الإله*
*لقد اختارا أن يسمعا لصوت الحية القديمة إبليس *
*لقد اختارا أن ينفصلا عن الرب المحب*
*لقد اختارا أن يرفضا محبته والشركة معه*
*وكذلك كل أولادهم من بعد*
*وكذلك أنت*
*نعم أنت *
*ولأجل ذلك أنت هنا*
*لقد كنت مثلك كأخ لك*
*ولكني تبت وقبلت محبته *
*ولكنك أنت هنا لأنك لم تقبل محبته ولا خلاصه*​ 

*لأجل هذا أنت في مكان العذاب والصراخ*​ 

*ولكن ما ذنبي أنا ؟*​ 






 





*ليس لك ذنب في خطيتهما *​ 
*ولا تعتقد أن الله سيحاسبك على خطيتهما*​ 
*ولكن الإله القدوس سيحاسبك على خطاياك أنت *​ 
*لقد أخطأ آدم وحواء*
*وأنت ورثت الخطية عنهما*
*أنكرت ذلك أم رضيته*
*ودينونتك ستكون على خطاياك أنت *
*دينونتك ستكون على المعاصي التي عملتها أنت، وليس على معصيتهم هم*
*دينونتك ستكون لأنك رفضت خلاصه العظيم *​ 
*يقول الإله الحق*​ 





*النفس التي تخطئ هي تموت ...*​ 
*حز 18: 4*​ 







*أليس في هذا ظلم؟*​ 
*كلا*​ 
*ليس في ذلك ظلم*​ 
*تذكر !*​ 
*تذكر جيداً كيف أعلن الله لك مشورته الصالحة ومحبته *
*تذكر كيف أنك رفضتها *​ 
*تذكر كيف ألقيت بكلامه خلفك واتبعت شهواتك النجسة وأحلامك الدنسة*​ 












*قال الرب الإله*​ 
*لأني دعوت فأبيتم *​ 
*ومددت يدي وليس من يبالي،*​ 
*بل رفضتم كل مشورتي ولم ترضوا توبيخي ،*
*فأنا أيضا أضحك عند بليتكم. *
*أشمت عند مجيء خوفكم ،*
*إذا جاء خوفكم كعاصفة وأتت بليتكم كالزوبعة *
*إذا جاءت عليكم شدة وضيق. *
*حينئذ يدعونني فلا أستجيب.يبكرون إليّ فلا يجدونني.*
*لأنهم أبغضوا العلم ولم يختاروا مخافة الرب.*
*لم يرضوا مشورتي. رذلوا كل توبيخي.*
*فلذلك يأكلون من ثمر طريقهم ويشبعون من مؤامراتهم.*
*لأن ارتداد الحمقى يقتلهم وراحة الجهال تبيدهم.*​ 
*أمثال 1*​ 








*لكني مؤمن بالله وبشرائعه وكتابه*​ 
*فكيف وصلت إلى هنا؟*​ 


 
*لا يمكن أن تكون من المؤمنين الحقيقيين بالله *​ 
*وبشرائعه وكتابه ، وأن تأتي إلى بحيرة النار الأبدية*
*قد تظن*
*أنك مؤمن ولكنك عندما تُفحص بنور كلمة الله الفاحصة*
*ستكتشف أنك أثيم وهالك *​ 
*وأنك تستحق الغضب الإلهي واللعنة الأبدية *






*



*​ 


*يقول الروح القدس*​ 
*لهم صورة التقوى ولكنهم منكرون قوّتها.*​ 
*2تيموثاوس 3*​ 










*سوف نعود قليلاً إلى الحية القديمة إبليس *​ 
*كيف تعامل معها بنو البشر وكيف عبدوها عوضاً عن عبادة الله الحقيقي *​ 
*كيف اختاروا طرقها المميتة بدل طريق الإله الحي ؟؟؟؟*​ 
*وأنت منهم أيها الهالك*​ 








*يكون مع إبليس*​ 




*



*​ 
*عبد إبليس*​ 




*يقول الوحي الوحيد عن إبليس الشيطان أنه*​ 
*التنين العظيم الحية القديمة المدعو إبليس والشيطان الذي يضل العالم كله ... *​ 
*من يفعل الخطية فهو من إبليس لأن إبليس من البدء يخطئ.*​ 
*لأجل هذا أظهر ابن الله لكي ينقض أعمال إبليس *​ 
*رؤيا 12و 1 يو3*​ 







*قد لا تحب أن تفكر انك عبد لإبليس الشيطان؟*​ 
*قد ترفض*​ 
*ولكنك هنا تصرخ في هلاكك لأنك عبد إبليس*​ 
*عدو الرب يسوع المسيح ابن الإله الوحيد *​ 


*سنستعرض لك حياتك أمام نور كلمة الرب المباركة *​ 
*ستكون محاكمتك على أساس كلمة الله **فقط *​ 
*ستكتشف أنك عبد لإبليس وأن مكانك الآن في بحيرة النار الأبدية هو نتيجة لاختيارك وليس ظلماً من الرب الإله*​ 






*المعدة لإبليس *​ 





*أذهبوا عني يا ملاعين *​ 
*وملائكته*​ 
*إلى النار الأبدية*​ 




*ستكتشف أنك أهملت الفرص العديدة التي كان يمكنك من خلالها أن تنجو من مكان العذاب هذا*​ 
*يقول الله*​ 
*إذ الجميع اخطأوا واعوزهم مجد الله*​ 

*رومية 3*​ 







*وفي يوم الدين وقبل أن تلقى في جهنم المرعبة*​ 
*سيستعرض الله حياتك أمام نور كلمته في التوراة والإنجيل *​ 
*وستدان على كل*​ 
*قول قلته*
*وكل فكر باطل فكرت به*
*وعلى كل عمل رديء قمت به*​ 
*ووووووووووووووووووووو*​ 






*



*​ 







*هذه كلها ستدينك بلا شك*​ 
*ولكنك ستكون في جهنم النار الأبدية ليس لأنك خاطئ*​ 
*بل*
*لأنك لم تتوب إلى الإله الحقيقي*
*لأنك لم تصدق أن الرب الإله يحبك*
*لم تصدق أن الإله الواحد أعد طريقاً وحيداً لخلاصك*
*لم تصدق أن المسيح مات عنك على الصليب*
*لم تصدق أنه قام من بين الأموات ممجداً من الله *
*فأنت الآن في العذاب لأنك رفضت نعمة الله المقدمة لك*
*لقد احتقرت دم المسيح الغالي *
*وازدريت بروح النعمة*
*والآن حلّ عليك غضب الله الرهيب *
*وحلت عليك لعنة الله الأبدية*​ 
*يا لهول الكارثة*​ 



*فَكَمْ عِقَابًا أَشَرَّ تَظُنُّونَ أَنَّهُ يُحْسَبُ مُسْتَحِقًّا مَنْ دَاسَ ابْنَ اللهِ،*​ 
*وَحَسِبَ دَمَ الْعَهْدِ الَّذِي قُدِّسَ بِهِ دَنِسًا،*​ 
*وَازْدَرَى بِرُوحِ النِّعْمَةِ؟*
*فَإِنَّنَا نَعْرِفُ الَّذِي قَالَ: *
*«لِيَ الانْتِقَامُ، أَنَا أُجَازِي، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ».*​ 
*عبرانيين 10: 29*​ 






*تعددت الأسباب التي يموت بها الناس ولكن الموت واحد *​ 
*وتعددت الخطايا التي يقترفونها ولكن مصيرهم واحد*​ 
*إن الذين رفضوا خطة الله لخلاصهم ينقسمون إلى فئات مختلفة ونوعيات وأجناس متباينة*​ 
*ودينونة كل فئة ستتم وفق كلمة الله المقدسة وبحسب رفضهم للنور الإلهي الذي وصل إليهم*
*فدينونة سكان الغابات النائية وأتباع ديانات العالم الوثنية ليست بدرجة دينونة اليهود أوالمسيحيين الاسمين الذي بين أيديهم الكتاب لمقدس*
*ودينونة من سمع بالمسيح وبموته وقيامته ورفضه تختلف عن دينونة من رفض الله ولم يسمع بالمسيح *
*ودينونتك أنت بعد أن قرأت هذه الكلمات ستكون أعظم من دينونة الذي لم يقرأها*
*فدينونة من لم يسمع كلمة الله تختلف كثيراً عن دينونة من ذاق كلمة الله ورفضها أوحاربها وأضل الناس عنها ومنعهم منها*​ 
*فالكل سيدان ولكن كل واحد بدرجة النور الذي وصله*​ 





*



*​ 
*يقول الوحي المقدس:*​ 
*لان كل من اخطأ بدون الناموس فبدون الناموس يهلك. وكل من اخطأ في الناموس فبالناموس يدان. *​ 
*رومية 2*​ 





*قبل دخولك بحيرة النار الأبدية *​ 
*سوف تقف أمام عرش الله العظيم الأبيض وستدان بحسب أعمالك وأفكارك وأقوالك المدونة في سفرك*​ 
*كل هذه يسميها الله أعمالك*​ 
*وهي ستدينك وتحكم عليك *​ 
*بالطرح في بحيرة النار مع إبليس ابوك *




*أبوكَ*​ 
*



*​ 
*إبليس*
*أبوكِ*​ 
*الشيطان*​ 



*ثم رأيت عرشاً عظيماً أبيض والجالس عليه الذي من وجهه هربت الأرض والسماء ولم يوجد لهما موضع.*​ 
*ورأيت الأموات صغارا وكبارا واقفين أمام الله وانفتحت أسفار وانفتح سفر آخر هو سفر الحياة ودين الأموات مما هو مكتوب في الأسفار بحسب أعمالهم.*​ 
*وسلم البحر الأموات الذين فيه وسلم الموت والهاوية الأموات الذين فيهما ودينوا كل واحد بحسب أعماله.*
*وطرح الموت والهاوية في بحيرة النار هذا هو الموت الثاني.*
*وكل من لم يوجد مكتوبا في سفر الحياة طرح في بحيرة النار.*​ 
*رؤيا 20*​ 






*ستقف وحيداً أمام الله القدوس الحق*​ 
*ستقف وحيداً وعرياناً أمام الله الديان*​ 
*لا شيء يغطي خزيك وخجلك وفسادك*​ 
*لا شيء يسترك أمام الله القدوس *
*لا مسيح يدافع عنك *
*ولا شفيع يدفع ثمن خطاياك*
*ولا دم مقدس يستر عيوبك أمام هذا الإله الجبار المهوب*
*ستقف وحيداً عندما يستعرض الله حياتك أمامه وأمام الملائكة وكل الناس*
*سترتجف عند فتح كل صفحة من صفحات سفرك *
*ستخجل وتبكي وتصرخ وأنت تسمع وترى ما هو مدون في سفرك*
*وفي كل صفحة دينونة جديدة عليك *​ 
*يا لهول الكارثة*​ 





*يقول الله*​ 
*أوبخك واصفّ خطاياك أمام عيالذي يبحث عن كين للجنس مصيره أيضاً في جهنم *​ 

*مزمور 50*​ 





*سيستعرض الله حياتك أمام نور وجهه*​ 
*وأمام الملائكة *​ 
*وأمام كل الناس*
*وستبدأ دينونتك بعرض خطاياك منذ إيام حداثتك*
*وشريط صور حياتك يمر أمام عيالذي يبحث عن كين للجنس مصيره أيضاً في جهنم *
*فالأمور التي فعلتها سراً وعلناً ضد حق الله وضد مسيح الله وضد كلمة الله*​ 
*ستكون الشاهدة عليك لطرحك في العذاب في بحيرة النار *


*



*​ 


*ولن تكون في محاكمتك أية مرافعة *​ 
*لأن الصور تدينك ... صورك وأنت تفعل أفعالك المظلمة*
*فصوت كلامك يشهد عليك وضميرك يحتج فيك*
*وتخيلاتك الشريرة تصبح على مرأى من الجميع *
*يقول كتاب الله*
*الذي يزرعه الإنسان إياه يحصد أيضا*​ 
*غلاطية 6 *​ 


*قد تقول*
*لكني لم أعبد الأوثان ولم أقبّل الحجارة التي لا تضر ولا تنفع*
*فأنا مسيحي ولست من عباد الأوثان*​ 




​ 
*صحيح أنك ربما لم تكن ممن عبدوا بوذا أو غيره من أوثان الشرق*
*صحيح أنك لم تقبل الحجارة كما يفعل الكثير من الضالين وعباد الأحجار*
*ولكن قلبك لم يعبد الله الحي الحقيقي وحده*
*فقلبك كان يعبد البشر بدون أن تعرف*
*لقد عبدت القديسيين مع الإله الحقيقي*
*لقد صليت وطلبت من البشر المحدودين بدل أن تصلي إلى الله الكلي الوجود*
*ألم تخدعك الحية القديمة لكي تصلي إلى بعض القديسين بحجة شفاعتهم*
*ألم يحيد قلبك عن الله الحي *
*لكي يتوجه إلى القديسين والقديسات والملائكة*
*وتركت الوسيط **الوحيد لدى الآب ربنا يسوع المسيح ابن الله وابن الإنسان*
*يقول الوحي المقدس:*
*لأَنَّهُ يُوجَدُ إِلهٌ وَاحِدٌ وَوَسِيطٌ وَاحِدٌ بَيْنَ اللهِ وَالنَّاسِ:*
*الإِنْسَانُ يَسُوعُ الْمَسِيحُ، *
*1تيموثاوس 2*​ 


[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]*هل قال الله لك في كتابه أن تصلي إلى أي شخص آخر غيره أو تطلب من شفاعة ووساطة القديسين؟*[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]*ألم يقل المسيح رب المجد*[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]*للرب إلهك تسجد وإياه وحده تعبد*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]*متى 3*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]*أليس المسيح كلمة الله وأبن الإنسان*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]*هو الشفيع الوحيد والوسيط الوحيد بين الله والناس*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]*فلماذا لم تطيع الوصية المقدسة ؟*[/FONT]
*[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]لأَنَّهُ يُوجَدُ إِلهٌ [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]وَاحِدٌ[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)] وَوَسِيطٌ [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]وَاحِدٌ[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)] بَيْنَ اللهِ وَالنَّاسِ:[/FONT]*
*[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]الإِنْسَانُ يَسُوعُ الْمَسِيحُ، [/FONT]*​ 
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]*1تيموثاوس 2*[/FONT]​ 





[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]*هل تعلم أن مريم العذراء المباركة ستكون الشاهدة ضدك أمام عرش الله*[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]*لقد قالت هذه المطوبة المباركة للخدام قديماً*[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]*مهما قال لكم ( المسيح ) فافعلوه...*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]*فهل قبلت نصيحتها الحكيمة وأطعتها*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]*كلا *[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]*ولذلك ستكون كلماتها سبب دينونتك أمام الله*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]*وهل طلب من بولس أو بطرس أن تتخذهم وسطاء وشفعاء عند الله*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]*ألم تقرأ في كتاب الله أن الروح القدس يشفع في المؤمنين والمسيح يسوع يشفع بالمؤمنين عند الآب*[/FONT]
*لماذا لم تطع تعليم كلمة الله وسمعت لصوت الحية الخادعة*
*ألم تقرأ كلمة الوحي*
*أدع الآن. فهل لك من مجيب. وإلى أي القديسين تلتفت. *​ 
*أيوب 5: 1*​ 




*وَانْفَتَحَتْ أَسْفَارٌ، وَانْفَتَحَ سِفْرٌ آخَرُ هُوَ سِفْرُ الْحَيَاةِ،*​ 
*وَدِينَ الأَمْوَاتُ مِمَّا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ فِي الأَسْفَارِ بِحَسَبِ أَعْمَالِهِمْ.*​ 
*سيقول لك الله *
*في اليوم الفلاني*
*أ**علنت لك أني الله الواحد القدير الذي لا آخر سواه*
*الرب إلهنا رب واحد*
*إنك قد أُريتَ لتعلم أن الربَّ هو الإله. ليس آخر سواه *
*تثنية 4 و 6*
*لكنك لم تسمع كلامي *​ 
*بل احتقرتني وعبدت آلهة من صنع أيدي الناس *​ 



*



*​ 


*يقول الوحي*​ 
*إن إلهنا في السماء.*​ 
*كلما شاء صنع‎.*
*أصنامهم فضة وذهب عمل أيدي الناس‎. *
*‎لها أفواه ولا تتكلم. *
*لها أعين ولا تبصر‎. *
*‎لها آذان ولا تسمع. *
*لها مناخر ولا تشم‎. *
*‎لها أيد ولا تلمس. *
*لها أرجل ولا تمشي ولا تنطق بحناجرها‎. *​ 
*‎مثلها يكون صانعوها بل كل من يتكل عليها.*



*وإن ما ينطيق على الصلاة والطلب من القديسين*​ 

*ينطبق على الصلوات إلى إي شخص آخر غير الإله الحي*​ 

*فالصلاة توجه للإله الحقيقي وحده *​ 







*الرب إلهك تتقي وإياه تعبد*​ 

*تثنية 6*​ 







​​*قد لا تكون من المسيحيين الاسمين أو من اليهود*
*وأنت لا تصلي وتتشفع بالقديسين *
*قد تكون ممن يعبدون إبليس الشيطان *
*أو إي إله آخر غير الإله الحي الحقيقي*
*قال الرب يهوه إِلوهيم*
*أنا الرب إله إبراهيم وإله إسحاق وإله يعقوب *
*لا إله غيري*
*ويقول الوحي*
*‎لا مثل لك بين الآلهة يا رب *
*ولا مثل أعمالك‎.*
*‎كل الأمم الذين صنعتهم*
*يأتون ويسجدون أمامك يا رب *
*ويمجدون اسمك*
*لأنك عظيم أنت وصانع عجائب.*
*أنت الله وحدك*
*خروج 3 إشعياء 48 مزمور 86*​ 
*إن الله الذي يجب أن يعبد هو إله الكتاب المقدس *
*الإله القدوس المحب*
*الذي بذل ابنه الوحيد يسوع المسيح من أجل خطايا البشر*
*وكل عبادة لغير الإله الحقيقي هي عبادة مرفوضة من الإله الحي*
*وكل من يعبد الشيطان مصيره مع إبليس في بحيرة النار*
*إن ما يذبحه الأمم فإنما يذبحونه للشياطين لا للّه*
*أحب اللعنة فأتته *
*1كورنثوس 10 مزمور 109*​ 
_*فعذرا يا صديقي على طول الموضوع*_​ 
_*ولكن الطريق امامك طويلة في جهنم*_​ 
_*وستعرف اكثر بكثير هناك من هذا الشرح المبسط *_​ 
_*ستلمس كل سيئ بيدك*_
_*عندها ستتذكر هذا المفال *_​ 
_*وستذكر ان المسيح دعاك*_​ 
_*فلم تقبل*_​*منقووووووووووووووووووول*​


----------



## rana1981 (24 سبتمبر 2008)

مورا مارون قال:


> [font=times new roman (arabic)]*إذاً فقد اخترت الذهاب إلى جهنم*[/font]
> [font=times new roman (arabic)]*أنت تعتقد أن الجو سيكون دافئاً والحفلة ستكون جميلة*[/font]
> [font=times new roman (arabic)]*دعني أخبرك بصراحة ماذا يجب عليك أن تفعل حتى تأتي إلى هنا*[/font]​
> 
> ...




ليش اللون الاصفر وجعتللللللللي عيوووووني وماقدرت اقرا شي


----------



## romyo (24 سبتمبر 2008)

مقاله جميله جداااااااا ومؤثره
اسلوبك رائع ويذكرنى بكلمات قداسة البابا شنوده حينما قال فى عظة شهيره:
بعد الموت مفيش فرصة...كل سكان الجحيم يتمنون لحظات من التى تعيشوها ليقدموا فيها توبه"
ربنا يرحمنا ويعننا ويكمل ايامنا بسلام
الرب يبارك حياتك وتعبك
روميو​


----------



## اخوكم (24 سبتمبر 2008)

مورا مارون قال:


> [font=times new roman (arabic)]*إذاً فقد اخترت الذهاب إلى جهنم*[/font]
> [font=times new roman (arabic)]*أنت تعتقد أن الجو سيكون دافئاً والحفلة ستكون جميلة*[/font]
> [font=times new roman (arabic)]*دعني أخبرك بصراحة ماذا يجب عليك أن تفعل حتى تأتي إلى هنا*[/font]​
> 
> ...




















*موضوع رهيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييب يا اخت مورا 
ربنا ينجينا من الجحيم
الف شكر على الموضوع *​


----------



## Mor Antonios (24 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا لك جذبني العنوان لكن للاسف لم يجذبني اللون الاصفر لانه الم عيني ولم اقدر على المتابعة....الرب يباركك​


----------



## مورا مارون (24 سبتمبر 2008)

اخوكم قال:


> *موضوع رهيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييب يا اخت مورا *
> 
> *ربنا ينجينا من الجحيم*
> 
> ...


----------



## مورا مارون (24 سبتمبر 2008)

mor antonios قال:


> شكرا لك جذبني العنوان لكن للاسف لم يجذبني اللون الاصفر لانه الم عيني ولم اقدر على المتابعة....الرب يباركك​


 

*اهلااا بيك *

* اللون الاصفر المك فكيف النار الصفرا  وحرارتها في جهنم*

*لا اقصدك انت  ابدااا ابداااا*

*بل هو من طريقة عرض الموضوع فهو متعب *

*فهمت علي طبعاااااا*

*ميرسي لردك*

*وصراحتك*

*ربنا معاك*
​


----------



## صوت الرب (24 سبتمبر 2008)

أنا قرأت هذا المقال في موقع
يعرضه كأنه فيديو ...
لكن بصراحة وجدته يستعمل الرعب لإيمان الناس
و هذا خطأ .... لأنه يجب ان يستعمل المحبة لا الخوف
بس على فكرة الموضوع رائع جدا
اتمنى ان يستفيد الأعضاء من
الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك


----------



## مورا مارون (24 سبتمبر 2008)

romyo قال:


> مقاله جميله جداااااااا ومؤثره
> 
> اسلوبك رائع ويذكرنى بكلمات قداسة البابا شنوده حينما قال فى عظة شهيره:
> بعد الموت مفيش فرصة...كل سكان الجحيم يتمنون لحظات من التى تعيشوها ليقدموا فيها توبه"
> ...


 
*اهلااااا بيك روميووو ليس  كله اسلوبي انا نقلتوو من موقع عدلت فيه حسب الرؤية بتاعتي*


*فالموضوع اطول من هيك بس ما كتبت منقووول وما عاد قدرت عدل في المشاركة*

*نورت وشكراااا لك*


----------



## اغريغوريوس (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*موضوع شكلة كويس بس مقدرتش اقراة زي استاذي مور انتونيوس بسبب اللون الاصفر وعلي ما اظن مكانة في المنتدي المسيحي العام وشكرا*


----------



## مورا مارون (24 سبتمبر 2008)

صوت الرب قال:


> أنا قرأت هذا المقال في موقع
> يعرضه كأنه فيديو ...
> لكن بصراحة وجدته يستعمل الرعب لإيمان الناس
> و هذا خطأ .... لأنه يجب ان يستعمل المحبة لا الخوف
> ...


 

*اهل بيك صوت الرب*

*انا نقاله من نفس الموقع يمكن الي شفتو فيديو بس عدلت فيه حسب الرؤية بتاعتي لانو الموضوع اطول بكتير من هيك *

*وبعد ما نزلتو الت لازم اقول منقول وموعدل عليه بس كنت نزلت المشاركة وماعاد اقدر اعدل عليها*

*معك حق الجحيم ليس فيه ترهيب لنا لاننا مخلصون ولكن عجبني الكلام لانو بيحكي مع غير المسيحين باسلوبهم وكيف هم بيفهمو النار والجحيم وكيف بيشوفوا الله*

*فاهمني طبعاااا*

*عسى وعلا يكون هذا المقال حجرة عثرة ليهم وبطريقتهم ليصحو من ثباتهم*

*وينبشوا على يسوع المحب وباسلوبنا بيتعلموا كيف يروا النور في حياتهم وبعد مماتهم *

*شكرااا لك صوت لرب يشرفني ردك وصراحتك*

*سلام المسيح مع روحك*​


----------



## مورا مارون (24 سبتمبر 2008)

اغريغوريوس قال:


> *موضوع شكلة كويس بس مقدرتش اقراة زي استاذي مور انتونيوس بسبب اللون الاصفر وعلي ما اظن مكانة في المنتدي المسيحي العام وشكرا*




شكراااا غريغوريس

حشوف شوبقدر عدل رح احكي مع احد المشرفين​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (24 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع حلو بس بردة نفس المشكلة انا ما قريتش المكتوب باللون الاصفر اصلا علشان عنيا المتنى خالص 

وكان صعب جدا انى اقراه وبصراحة خوفت خالص واتعصبت كمان انا بحب اشوف الله المحب مش بحب اصلى 

علشان انا خايفة لا عايزة اصلى علشان بحب ربنا

ربنا يباركك اختى مورا


----------



## geegoo (25 سبتمبر 2008)

*الاخت صاحبة الموضوع ...*
*سلام و نعمة ...*
*انا اردت ان الفت نظرك الي موضوع الشفاعة و ادراجه في مقالك بهذا الشكل ...*
*لا يخفي علي احد انها نقطة خلاف ...*
*و لكن ذكرها بهذه الطريقة مستفز للغاية ....*
*و لا ادري كيف سمح بها المشرفين الكرام ...*
*انا اعلم ان التطرق لاي حوار طائفي ممنوع ...*
*لذلك ... _  و حتي بدون هذا المنع _ كان يجب ان تحترمي مشاعر اخوتك في المسيح يسوع حتي لو علي خلاف معك في تفصيلة ما من تفاصيل الحياة الروحية ...*
*لا مجال لتوضيح الصورة ... و لكنك استعملت اوصافا مؤلمة ... كما انك حكمتي علي الكثيرين بالهلاك و هذا ليس دورك و لا وظيفتك ...*


----------



## مورا مارون (25 سبتمبر 2008)

geegoo قال:


> *الاخت صاحبة الموضوع ...*
> *سلام و نعمة ...*
> *انا اردت ان الفت نظرك الي موضوع الشفاعة و ادراجه في مقالك بهذا الشكل ...*
> *لا يخفي علي احد انها نقطة خلاف ...*
> ...


 


*اهلاااا بيك اخي العزيز*

*شكرااا لصراحتك ولكن بلنسبة لشفاعة  نحن في اختلاف وليس خلاف بيننا وارجو ان ترى العمق بين الاختلاف والخلاف  ولم اتطرق الى اي حوارررر طائفي في الموضوع ولو رأيت انت هذا ارجو اعادة القرأة من وجهة نظر اخرى لديك *

*والموضوع قاسي  نعم ولكنه موجه بهذه الطريقة ويبقاليك حق الرأي في التعبير عن ما قرأت عزيزي*

*لم احكم على احد واذا انت قرأت ووصلتك الصورة كده دي مشكلة تانية *

*انا عرضت الموضوع من وجهة نظر قاسيه ودا من اسلوب عرض الموضوع للمسلمين اكثر من المسيحين لانه باسلوبهم مثلما شرحت للصديق صوت الرب ودا وجهة نظري في النهاية*


*نورت الصفحة *

*وفي النهاية اذا الموضوع سمح لك بنقده  فهو يستحق التفكير فيه (اعد التفكير فيه)*

*واقرأ الايات جيدا ارجوك اخي لم احضر شيثا من عندي*

*سلام المسيح*


----------



## مورا مارون (25 سبتمبر 2008)

خاطى ونادم قال:


> موضوع حلو بس بردة نفس المشكلة انا ما قريتش المكتوب باللون الاصفر اصلا علشان عنيا المتنى خالص
> 
> وكان صعب جدا انى اقراه وبصراحة خوفت خالص واتعصبت كمان انا بحب اشوف الله المحب مش بحب اصلى
> 
> ...


 

ويبارك 

اقرأي الرد الموجه الى صديق صوت الرب

نورتي وححاول اعدل في اللون عشان عنيكي يا امررررر


نورتي الصفحة


----------



## amjad-ri (25 سبتمبر 2008)

*شكرا  جزيلا

و هذا  شئ  مكمل لمقالك لنا

سلام ونعمة المسيح مع الكل​*


----------



## مورا مارون (25 سبتمبر 2008)

amjad-ri قال:


> *شكرا جزيلا​*
> 
> _*و هذا شئ مكمل لمقالك لنا*_​
> 
> _*سلام ونعمة المسيح مع الكل*_​


 

*شكرااااا لك امجد*

*شرفت صفحتي*

*وشكراا على المساعدة*

*ميرسي بجد يا باشا*
​


----------



## geegoo (25 سبتمبر 2008)

*قد تقول*
*لكني لم أعبد الأوثان ولم أقبّل الحجارة التي لا تضر ولا تنفع*
*فأنا مسيحي ولست من عباد الأوثان*​

​

*صحيح أنك ربما لم تكن ممن عبدوا بوذا أو غيره من أوثان الشرق*
*صحيح أنك لم تقبل الحجارة كما يفعل الكثير من الضالين وعباد الأحجار*
*ولكن قلبك لم يعبد الله الحي الحقيقي وحده*
*فقلبك كان يعبد البشر بدون أن تعرف*
*لقد عبدت القديسيين*​*انا لا ادري ما هو الوصف المناسب في نظرك لهذا الكلام ....*
*اقل ما يقال انه لا يليق ان تلقي اتهاما مثل هذا ...*​* مع الإله الحقيقي*
*لقد صليت وطلبت من البشر المحدودين بدل أن تصلي إلى الله الكلي الوجود*
*ألم تخدعك الحية القديمة لكي تصلي إلى بعض القديسين بحجة شفاعتهم*
*ألم يحيد قلبك عن الله الحي *
*اشكرك و لكن كيف عرفتي ما بقلبي تجاه الله ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*لكي يتوجه إلى القديسين والقديسات والملائكة*

[font=times new roman (arabic)]*هل قال الله لك في كتابه أن تصلي إلى أي شخص آخر غيره أو تطلب من شفاعة ووساطة القديسين؟*[/font]


[font=times new roman (arabic)]*ألم يقل المسيح رب المجد*[/font]


[font=times new roman (arabic)]*للرب إلهك تسجد وإياه وحده تعبد*[/font]
[font=times new roman (arabic)]*متى 3*[/font]
*هل تعلم أن مريم العذراء المباركة ستكون الشاهدة ضدك أمام عرش الله*
*انا لا اعلم ... كيف عرفت ذلك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


[font=times new roman (arabic)]*لقد قالت هذه المطوبة المباركة للخدام قديماً*[/font]


[font=times new roman (arabic)]*مهما قال لكم ( المسيح ) فافعلوه...*[/font]
[font=times new roman (arabic)]*فهل قبلت نصيحتها الحكيمة وأطعتها*[/font]
[font=times new roman (arabic)]*كلا *[/font]
*ولذلك ستكون كلماتها سبب دينونتك أمام الله*
*اشكرك و لكن هذا ليس دورك لكي تقرريه ..
[font=times new roman (arabic)]وهل طلب من بولس أو بطرس أن تتخذهم وسطاء وشفعاء عند الله[/font]*
[font=times new roman (arabic)]*ألم تقرأ في كتاب الله أن الروح القدس يشفع في المؤمنين والمسيح يسوع يشفع بالمؤمنين عند الآب*[/font]
*لماذا لم تطع تعليم كلمة الله وسمعت لصوت الحية الخادعة*
*هذا ايضا اتهام اخر ...*
*اشكرك ..
 عموما انا لم اتكلم لاناقش قناعاتك ...*
*انا اطالبك فقط باحترام قناعات الاخرين ...*
*و لا داعي للتطرق لهذه المواضيع هنا بأي شكل ...*​


----------



## مورا مارون (25 سبتمبر 2008)

geegoo قال:


> *قد تقول*
> 
> *لكني لم أعبد الأوثان ولم أقبّل الحجارة التي لا تضر ولا تنفع*
> *فأنا مسيحي ولست من عباد الأوثان*​
> ...


 


ساعيد لك الرد لصديق صوت الرب

ارجو ان تفهم قصدي وبهدوء وسلام من هذا المقال

*أنا قرأت هذا المقال في موقع
يعرضه كأنه فيديو ...
لكن بصراحة وجدته يستعمل الرعب لإيمان الناس
و هذا خطأ .... لأنه يجب ان يستعمل المحبة لا الخوف
بس على فكرة الموضوع رائع جدا
اتمنى ان يستفيد الأعضاء من
الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك*









*اهل بيك صوت الرب*

*انا نقاله من نفس الموقع يمكن الي شفتو فيديو بس عدلت فيه حسب الرؤية بتاعتي لانو الموضوع اطول بكتير من هيك *

*وبعد ما نزلتو الت لازم اقول منقول وموعدل عليه بس كنت نزلت المشاركة وماعاد اقدر اعدل عليها*

*معك حق الجحيم ليس فيه ترهيب لنا لاننا مخلصون ولكن عجبني الكلام لانو بيحكي مع غير المسيحين باسلوبهم وكيف هم بيفهمو النار والجحيم وكيف بيشوفوا الله*

*فاهمني طبعاااا*

*عسى وعلا يكون هذا المقال حجرة عثرة ليهم وبطريقتهم ليصحو من ثباتهم*

*وينبشوا على يسوع المحب وباسلوبنا بيتعلموا كيف يروا النور في حياتهم وبعد مماتهم *

*شكرااا لك صوت لرب يشرفني ردك وصراحتك*

*سلام المسيح مع روحك*


​


----------



## مورا مارون (5 أكتوبر 2008)

*نظراااااللاصارار القوي من باقي الاعضاء في تغير اللون الاصفررر*


*قد تمت العملية بنجاح *


*يلااااااا يا شباب ننتظر ردودكم*


*الله يسترنا من عصبيتكم*

*هههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## enass (5 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا اختي الموضوع رائع

وباسم يسوع المسيح

الكل بخلص من هذا العذاب

بالنسبة للون الاصفر اللي مش قادر يقرا
علموا بالفارة بصير ازرق
وهيك بتقدرو تقروا

شكرا الك كمان مرة اختي*


----------



## مورا مارون (13 أكتوبر 2008)

enass قال:


> *شكرا اختي الموضوع رائع*
> 
> *وباسم يسوع المسيح*
> 
> ...


----------

